# slingshot vs 4-link



## Mr.Deez (Oct 1, 2003)

Anyone got any pros/ cons on these?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

They are pretty much the same thing. I preffer the traingulated (sling-shot) for hydros. This is cuz the upper arm stabalizes the suspension the way it should. But, it also allows plenty of travel for the hydros to work smoothly.


----------



## goodmouse (Nov 2, 2003)

im sure I could help... but I dont know what your talking about? what do you call "slingshot"? and are you comparing it to a parrallel 4 link?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TRIANGULATED 4 LINK IS THE BEST , IT ALLOWS THE CENTERING OF THE AXLE TO BE ADJUSTABLE...PLUS ON BIG INCH REAR TRAVEL
ALLOWS FOR MORE SIDE ARTICULATION...I JUST DID A 64 IMPALA
WITH 42'' LOWER ARMS AND 28'' UPPERS ,AND IT HAS 28'' OF TRAVEL WITH PERFECT DRIVELINE ANGLE. I'LL POST A PIC TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Damn that bitch is gonna lock up nice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

MEME BROUGHT OUT ONE RECENTLY ,WHEN HE CAME TO VEGAS
BUT USED STOCK LOWERS,AND WHEN IT LOCKED UP THE LOWERS WERE SRTAIGHT UP AND DOWN...
THIS REAREND JOB I DID IS SOO CLEAN, ALMOST DON'T WANT TO HOP IT .........


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

wishbone , for the greatest travel , if setup correctlly ... and can be fully adjustable ......


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Just put 10s in the back and it will work just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

wishbone/slingshot is superiour to a 4-link for hydro use, it allows all the 3-wheelin' action without any bend... a 4-link that's pulled up on 3 causes alot of bend.


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 7 2003, 04:57 AM
> *MEME BROUGHT OUT ONE RECENTLY ,WHEN HE CAME TO VEGAS
> BUT USED STOCK LOWERS,AND WHEN IT LOCKED UP THE LOWERS WERE SRTAIGHT UP AND DOWN...
> THIS REAREND JOB I DID IS SOO CLEAN, ALMOST DON'T WANT TO HOP IT .........*


 WOW! The stock lowers... Were they reinforced? Cause they'd be under hell of a load straight up and down! lol


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 8 2003, 07:16 AM
> *wishbone/slingshot is superiour to a 4-link for hydro use, it allows all the 3-wheelin' action without any bend... a 4-link that's pulled up on 3 causes alot of bend.*


 u can get the heavy duty heim joints for the 4-link and it will twist in any way


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 7 2003, 03:33 AM
> *TRIANGULATED 4 LINK IS THE BEST , IT ALLOWS THE CENTERING OF THE AXLE TO BE ADJUSTABLE...PLUS ON BIG INCH REAR TRAVEL
> ALLOWS FOR MORE SIDE ARTICULATION...I JUST DID A 64 IMPALA
> WITH 42'' LOWER ARMS AND 28'' UPPERS ,AND IT HAS 28'' OF TRAVEL WITH PERFECT DRIVELINE ANGLE. I'LL POST A PIC TOMORROW... :biggrin:*


 Now this i'd like to see... pics! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SORRY IT TOOK ME SOO LONG TO GET THESE PICS..BUT HERE IS THE CAR LOCKED UP FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

AND HERE'S IT LAID :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE'S SOME OF THE SUSPENSION WORK WE DO @ BLACK MAGIC















































HOPE U LIKE MY FABRICATION.....I'LL POST MORE OF AN S-10 I'M DOING NOW ...IT HAS TRIANGULATED AS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 8 2003, 11:23 PM
> *HERE'S SOME OF THE SUSPENSION WORK WE DO @ BLACK MAGIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

DAMB ,CAN'T WAIT FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS KNOW.......
COMING TO A TOWN NEAR YOU.........TO KICK YOUR ASSES,
AND DRIVE IT AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 8 2003, 11:06 PM
> *AND HERE'S IT LAID :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 That's tight. Can't wait to see picks of the S10.
How much would something like that on the S10 run?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider+Nov 8 2003, 09:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (newmovementrider @ Nov 8 2003, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--badass 64_@Nov 8 2003, 07:16 AM
> *wishbone/slingshot is superiour to a 4-link for hydro use, it allows all the 3-wheelin' action without any bend... a 4-link that's pulled up on 3 causes alot of bend.*


u can get the heavy duty heim joints for the 4-link and it will twist in any way[/b][/quote]
if you use heim joints on a 4-link setup it wont hold the axle sideways -at all...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE GOES...THIS TYPE IS TRIANGULATED ON TOP, AND IN THE FRONT OF THE TRUCK...NOT ON THE AXLE,BECAUSE THE EARS WOULD NOT HOLD,BEING WELDED TO CAST IRON HOUSING..


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

lookin' good blackmagic!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Nov 9 2003, 04:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Nov 9 2003, 04:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you use heim joints on a 4-link setup it wont hold the axle sideways -at all...[/b][/quote]
WE USE HEIM JOINT FOR RACING AND ON MY RADICAL DANCER...THEY JUST WEAR OUT QUICK,AND FOR STREET USE
THEY TRANSFER VIBRATION... I'LL GO AND GET PICS,OF MY TRUCK
AND IT HAS OVER 36'' OF SIDE TOSIDE TRAVEL,AND IF IT WASN'T CHAINED WITH THE TRANSFER CHAIN ,IT WOULD HAVE 30'' OF REAR
TRAVEL.....THE TRAILING ON THE LEFT SIDE BENT WHEN IT HIT THE DRIVE MOTOR MOUNTING,AT THE SUPER SHOW......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

NOT THE GREATEST,BUT YOU GET THE IDEA!!!!!



















HERS SOME OF THE FRONT SUSPESION...DESTROYED AFTER THE SHOW




















Last edited by BlackMagicHydraulics at Nov 9 2003, 05:07 AM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE'S ONE I POSTED ON ANOTHER THREAD....IT'S A REVERSE 4 LINK..


----------



## Soul Assasins (Mar 10, 2003)

a reverse 4 link: i have been thinking about doing one on my truck. but would it be practical for 3 wheeling?
id proly only get 30" links out of it, but im worried it will bend/break on a 3 wheel.
any advice much appreciated.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

i want to do some mods to the rear end on my caddy to allow for higter lockup, i got 14" cylinders right now and they lock out at like 11" how much should i extend my trailing arms to get full use of my 14"s or possibly bigger cylinders and still keep a good pinnon angle? i dont want anything to radical, if i where too just extent the uppers an inch or 2 and leave the lowers stock, would this work, and would i need to modify the driveshaft?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Nov 9 2003, 01:48 PM
> *i want to do some mods to the rear end on my caddy to allow for higter lockup, i got 14" cylinders right now and they lock out at like 11" how much should i extend my trailing arms to get full use of my 14"s or possibly bigger cylinders and still keep a good pinnon angle? i dont want anything to radical, if i where too just extent the uppers an inch or 2 and leave the lowers stock, would this work, and would i need to modify the driveshaft?*


 you'll need a slip shaft for that big strokes.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 8 2003, 11:23 PM
> *HERE'S SOME OF THE SUSPENSION WORK WE DO @ BLACK MAGIC
> 
> 
> ...


 that is some clean work... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

looks like your doing this stuff they way it should be done, TO PERFECTION...


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey BlackMagicHydraulics, With those bushings how can you do side to side? The bushings don't look like they'd have any pivot whatsoever.... Do you know what I am getting at? Thanks...

Looks good by the way...
:biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Nov 9 2003, 10:06 AM
> *Hey BlackMagicHydraulics, With those bushings how can you do side to side? The bushings don't look like they'd have any pivot whatsoever.... Do you know what I am getting at? Thanks...
> 
> Looks good by the way...
> :biggrin:*


 the lowers travel side to side just fine, and if you look very closely at the uppers, then you'll see how they pivot... this works VERY well.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

What bushings do you use? are they for a certain car/truck or a specific part #. Also what size tubing was used ofr the bushings? Or did the bushings come with the steel tubing casings ? I'm in the process of making some suspension parts. I just havent got around to looking for the bushings. Since youve already built some. Its just easier to ask you. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

At first I really wanted a trianglated 4 link, but now I think the wish bone method is the easiest, and most practical wat to go. That is what I'm going to run in my 64 w/ a reinforced g-body rear end


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

thats the way im going too, too bad i'm gonna have to chop up some of my freshly paintd frame :angry: :angry: , bu it ill be worth it!! Badass, did you lengthen your lower trails?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Nov 10 2003, 12:07 AM
> *thats the way im going too, too bad i'm gonna have to chop up some of my freshly paintd frame :angry: :angry: , bu it ill be worth it!! Badass, did you lengthen your lower trails?*


 no, i fabricated my own with 1/4" walls but they're still stock lenght.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

nice fabrication ............ not sure why the upper arms arent at an angle , i would have thought it would still need a track arm , but i see you use uerthane bushings, which would help hold it side to side ...... i never use those bushings , they are to hard on the mounts , and rip them off cause they cant twist as well , ive seen other people do it and seen the same out come over time , every time , when 3 wheeling ,, ect ........ good luck , nice work though !


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 10 2003, 08:22 AM
> *nice fabrication ............  not sure why the upper arms arent at an angle , i would have thought it would still need a track arm , but i see you use uerthane bushings, which would help hold it side to side ...... i never use those bushings , they are to hard on the mounts , and rip them off cause they cant twist as well , ive seen other people do it and seen the same out come over time , every time , when 3 wheeling ,, ect ........ good luck , nice work though !*


if you look closely, like I said before, you'll understand why the bushings don't tear when the car does three wheel. That set-up works VERY well and doesn't need a panhard bar, it's plently stable the way it is.


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 8 2003, 11:23 PM
> *HERE'S SOME OF THE SUSPENSION WORK WE DO @ BLACK MAGIC
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that the max height of the lift bro? Its magic cause the car can magically lift off its own springs. hehe. jk.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

AFTER TALKING TO BADASS64 THE SLINGSHOT SEEMS LIKE THE CLEANEST WAY TO GET A BIG LIFT IN THE REAR, I THINK THE 62 WILL GET THE SLINGSHOT TREATMENT :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOWCHERO+Nov 10 2003, 08:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1LOWCHERO @ Nov 10 2003, 08:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 8 2003, 11:23 PM
> *HERE'S SOME OF THE SUSPENSION WORK WE DO @ BLACK MAGIC
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the max height of the lift bro? Its magic cause the car can magically lift off its own springs. hehe. jk.[/b][/quote]
no, that's not it, but the hydros aren't hooked up yet in the rear, so we lifted it with an air lift to give an idea of what it does... it still goes farther.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 10 2003, 05:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 10 2003, 05:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--PITBULL_@Nov 10 2003, 08:22 AM
> *nice fabrication ............  not sure why the upper arms arent at an angle , i would have thought it would still need a track arm , but i see you use uerthane bushings, which would help hold it side to side ...... i never use those bushings , they are to hard on the mounts , and rip them off cause they cant twist as well , ive seen other people do it and seen the same out come over time , every time , when 3 wheeling ,, ect ........ good luck , nice work though !*


we don't need luck, but thanks... if you look closely, like I said before, you'll understand why the bushings don't tear when the car does three wheel. That set-up works VERY well and doesn't need a panhard bar, it's plently stable the way it is.[/b][/quote]
whats up with the attitude , i KNOW what im lookin at , like its the first time ive ever seen anything like it or something , please !!!...... i didnt mean anything bad by my post , so dont turn this into something ..... just stating what ive seen in the past thats all !


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Nov 10 2003, 08:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PITBULL @ Nov 10 2003, 08:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the attitude , i KNOW what im lookin at , like its the first time ive ever seen anything like it or something , please !!!...... i didnt mean anything bad by my post , so dont turn this into something ..... just stating what ive seen in the past thats all ![/b][/quote]
Sorry, Brent, I didn't mean for it to come off like that... I haven't completely woke up yet and when I read it again, I had to edit the first part. I didn't mean to sound like a dick... so again, I apologize.

what I was trying to point out is that the design of the bars allows for side to side travel without damaging the bushings, Ron even has the same design on the dancer with excellent results. We've gotten great results from this type rear end.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 10 2003, 05:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 10 2003, 05:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Brent, I didn't mean for it to come off like that... I haven't completely woke up yet and when I read it again, I had to edit the first part. I didn't mean to sound like a dick... so again, I apologize.

what I was trying to point out is that the design of the bars allows for side to side travel without damaging the bushings, Ron even has the same design on the dancer with excellent results. We've gotten great results from this type rear end.[/b][/quote]
thats cool , its all good :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Here are a couple of the frame for the Monte. I like the way the wishbone works.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

haha... nice lincoln, freak... call me tomorrow at the shop... :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah, check out the split bumper, uh huh... It now acts as a door block..lol..


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Nov 10 2003, 09:51 PM
> *Yeah, check out the split bumper, uh huh... It now acts as a door block..lol..*


 better watch it... I might come rip that bumper off... hehe


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 9 2003, 12:23 AM
> *HERE'S SOME OF THE SUSPENSION WORK WE DO @ BLACK MAGIC
> 
> 
> ...


 first off since me and vegas dont get along let me say 


NICE WORK 


now ima ask cause ive looked at this time and time again 

i see that the upper arms are adjustable 

and im ASSUMING that where they adjust is what lets it have side to side travel 

but i dont see it happening not saying it doesnt i just dont see how it does 

so maybe if u can explain it to me a little better 

great work though some of the best ive seen on this site for sure


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

This is all pretty interesting, It seems there is a problem with 3 wheel, getting height and avoiding sway with just one design. Is this correct?

If so, it seems that if you could get the lowers to connect to an operator controlled mechanical pivot/s at the frame, it might help.


Anyways, we all know what ever the promlem is, someones going to come up with a better way.

This all looks like a lot more fun too.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 9 2003, 05:44 PM
> *What bushings do you use? are they for a certain car/truck or a specific part #. Also what size tubing was used ofr the bushings? Or did the bushings come with the steel tubing casings ? I'm in the process of making some suspension parts. I just havent got around to looking for the bushings. Since youve already built some. Its just easier to ask you. :biggrin:*


 C'mon guys  help a brutha out. :biggrin:


----------



## impalalow (Dec 10, 2002)

how tall are the towers and does it roll layed and or all the way up?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalalow_@Nov 11 2003, 08:09 AM
> *how tall are the towers and does it roll layed  and or all the way up?*


Spring perches are stock!!!! And it rolls laid and locked.... Driveline has proper angle, through the total movement of 26'' of travel..... And with the trailing arms the length they are, the rearend movement from front to rear is only 4.5'', which allows for the use of only 1 slip and stub on the driveline....
The bushings used, are from 73-86 chevy 4 wheel drive front springs....1 1/2" o.d and the sleeves are made from .120 wall 1 3/4"
tube...1'' threaded rod,1'' coupling nuts are used to make the adjustment....
Hope this will help...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 10 2003, 11:02 PM
> *
> first off since me and vegas dont get along let me say
> 
> ...


 HEY BROS, THANX FOR ALL THE PROPS ON THE FAB WORK.....
AND THIS TYPE OF SUSPENSION WORKS WELL ......AND YES IT DOES STRAIN THE BUSHINGS A LITTLE, WHEN DOING 3 WHEEL,BUT THIS WAS DONE FOR HOPPING.....AND A LITTLE 3 WHEELIN WHEN HE LEAVES....SO THAT WAS THE LEAST OF MY CONCERN, INCHES IN THE FRONT WAS MY GOAL....THIS CAR IS CAPABLE OF 75'' ON 13'S
AND VERY STREETABLE.....OTHERS ASKED ,WHY THE UPPERS WEREN'T ANGLED.......LOOK AT THE LOWERS....WE MADE THEM LONGER FOR 2 REASONS...1 TO COMPLETE THE TRIANGLE, AND 2
TO KEEP THE AXLE AS FAR BACK AS POSSIBLE...IT'S LIKE A UPSIDE DOWN TRIANGULATED 4 LINK!!!!!
AS FOR THE SWIVEL PART, ON THE ADJUSTERS WE LEFT OFF THE JAM NUTS....TO ALLOW ROTATION OF THE BOLTS


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

u seen that the jam nuts were gone 


but i still dont see how it swivels i dunno how to explain why it doesnt look like it works 



but ill try 

the top arms are dual and that doesnt look to me like it would allow the bolts to rotate like u say it looks like one would bind the other now if it was just one adjuster i could see the lack of the kam nut and the bolt rotating 

but with 2 it seems to me as if the one would bind the other 

dont worry i jus confused myself 

LOL im sure it works for what u use it for im jus not seeing it is all maybe if iw as up close and personal 

im trying to find the best way to extend my rear to gain more lift but im looking for an outrageous 3 wheel not hopping


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 11 2003, 02:46 PM
> *u seen that the jam nuts were gone
> 
> 
> ...


 My fabricator wants to know what you do for a living...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> *
> If so, it seems that if you could get the lowers to connect to an operator controlled mechanical pivot/s at the frame, it might help.*





> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 11 2003, 01:46 PM
> *
> im trying to find the best way to extend my rear   to gain more lift but  im looking for an outrageous 3 wheel  not hopping
> *



Not that I know anything about this, but,

If you look at what you need in a different light, you might find the answer. Ignore that the hydros cause the frame/body to lift at an angle and then the rear end/suspension has to allow it.

I say find a way to twist the rear end/suspension first, an example would be like, "hold the body stationary and then twist the rear end without using hydros. 

Another thought might be: if you could use cylinders in place of the up and low arms, they would pivot and extend as needed. Use a 18" (?) stroke and have it only extend to 20". Not a 10" stroke that extend to 20" (Example only) 

A mechanical design I've always admired is the 4wheel steering by Honda, as the input shaft turns in one direction, the output shaft slightly does the same, however the more you turn the input shaft, the output shaft then reverses and turns many time more. -or something like that. 



Last edited by Hydros at Nov 11 2003, 02:26 PM


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 11 2003, 04:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 11 2003, 04:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--caddy618_@Nov 11 2003, 02:46 PM
> *u seen that the jam nuts were gone
> 
> 
> ...


My fabricator wants to know what you do for a living...[/b][/quote]
lets see from 6 to 1 or 2 im a mechanic at an autorepair shop 

afterwards when i have jobs i do rehab install appliances and so forth sell stuff on the internet 

oh and fabrication is a hobby of mine 


sorry if i dont see how his design works 

no need to start trying to insult people  maybe just try and explain it better


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

so i guess sinc eu cant actually explain to me how this rear end setup works 

all u can say is look at the pictures and try to be insulting


i guess it doesnt really work as good as you say 

which is what iw as getting at the whole time


still nice work though it looks good


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 04:07 PM
> *so i guess sinc eu cant actually explain to me how this rear end setup works
> 
> all u can say is look at the pictures and try to be insulting
> ...


Hey, I never insulted anyone, I just relayed a message... NOw, I think I will be insulting... you said that you guess that it doesn't work because I didn't explain it to you, well, I suppose you would have to guess, seeing as how you are unable to grasp the simple concept of how it works. I have better things to do than break down the workings of a suspension to you after the question of how it works was already answered by RON... It's not my fault that you can't understand it... Stick to changing oil...Have a nice day.


by the way... here's his explaination again...

AND THIS TYPE OF SUSPENSION WORKS WELL ......AND YES IT DOES STRAIN THE BUSHINGS A LITTLE, WHEN DOING 3 WHEEL,BUT THIS WAS DONE FOR HOPPING.....

AS FOR THE SWIVEL PART, ON THE ADJUSTERS WE LEFT OFF THE JAM NUTS....TO ALLOW ROTATION OF THE BOLTS


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

AS FOR THE SWIVEL PART, ON THE ADJUSTERS WE LEFT OFF THE JAM NUTS....TO ALLOW ROTATION OF THE BOLTS 


WRONG

this would not work with both as one would bind the other


remember im an ASE CERTIFIED SUSPENSION SPECIALIST 

changing oil i doubt it 

but any let me explain to why i dont think thgis would work and since this is my area of expertese 

afterwards i wont be replying to your ignorant ass 


lets say u throw the car in 3 drivers side front in the air 

the drivers side half the axle would go down and the passenger side would go up into the wheel well 

or if u prefer the passenger side of the truck would go down and the drivers side would go up


whatever the point is the bushings are stillw ahts letting the axle make this movement as the adjusters u have are not goping to both turn like ur saying they do 


see what ur saying is that they turn at the same time fluently 

thats not possible take two nuts weld them to a plate then run the bolts thro them

now hold the two bolts and try twisting the plate to either side

its not gonna work and thats basicly what you have here

common sense will tell you that 


THANKS for making me prove that your suspension doesnt work like you say 

instead of trying to explain to me and the other people who asked how it worked




Last edited by caddy618 at Nov 12 2003, 07:12 PM


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 06:10 PM
> *AS FOR THE SWIVEL PART, ON THE ADJUSTERS WE LEFT OFF THE JAM NUTS....TO ALLOW ROTATION OF THE BOLTS
> 
> 
> ...


All this shows is that you don't have the experience that we do... this is what we do... we design suspensions for lowriders. The person that you are telling that their design doesn't work isn't me... It's someone who OBVIOUSLY has much more experience than you... I am not the ignorant one... it is you, we have used this design before and IT WORKS, now, because you think differently, that's your issue... We know what we are doing and apparently you don't so, what have you built that lays out and is capable of 70+" on 13's??? Better yet, what have you built that does anything??? Your ASE Certification means nothing in the custom world... all it means is that you took classes to teach you how to work on a STOCK suspension. We've been there, done that... I went through all of that shit YEARS ago, and it didn't teach me anything I didn't already know... any jackass can get an ASE cert... It's not hard.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

there you go vegashopper! he PROVED IT! now what? :biggrin: lol


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

all it looks like yo me is that a set up trailing arms was made up and installed in the smae manner as putting on a g-body rearend and arms. It also looks more like a normal 4 link than a triangulated one. 4 links have a lot of movement on them and the heim joints are always locked in place with a jamb nut. I can see how your saying it works good, but I can also see that their must be a lot of stress on the suspension, especially in 3 because of the way the trailarms would fight against each other. But you said it was built for hopping!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Nov 12 2003, 06:21 PM
> *there you go vegashopper! he PROVED IT! now what? :biggrin: lol*


 I guess, that I'll have to tell the other people who have that suspension on their cars that it doesn't work... They are gonna be pissed that all this time, their shit hasn't really worked it was apparently an illusion... :uh:


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

thats not possible take two nuts weld them to a plate then run the bolts thro them

now hold the two bolts and try twisting the plate to either side

its not gonna work and thats basicly what you have here

common sense will tell you that


go try it homie tell me what happans


ive bene fabricating shit since iw as 10 yrs old

at 10 years old i build my own gokart and at 12 built my own minibike 

dont tell me about fabrication homie cause i know all about it 

your shit wont work and thats all there is to it 

get mad if u like i gave u the chance to explain to me why it worked and how and u couldnt do it NAD IT LOOKS TO ME LIKE U DONT EVEN DO THE FABRICATION SOMEONE ELSE DOES

SO SHUT UR FUCKING MOUTH AND LET THE MAN WHO DOES THE WORK SPEAK 

in theory it looks like it would work and looks good but in reality it would bind just as if those were stiff arms


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 13 2003, 03:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 13 2003, 03:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcaddy87_@Nov 12 2003, 06:21 PM
> *there you go vegashopper! he PROVED IT! now what?  :biggrin:  lol*


I guess, that I'll have to tell the other people who have that suspension on their cars that it doesn't work... They are gonna be pissed that all this time, their shit hasn't really worked it was apparently an illusion... :uh:[/b][/quote]
i know  but caddys618 has a CERTIFICATE! so you must be wrong, lol

btw im sure it works fine


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 12 2003, 07:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 12 2003, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcaddy87_@Nov 12 2003, 06:21 PM
> *there you go vegashopper! he PROVED IT! now what?  :biggrin:  lol*


I guess, that I'll have to tell the other people who have that suspension on their cars that it doesn't work... They are gonna be pissed that all this time, their shit hasn't really worked it was apparently an illusion... :uh:[/b][/quote]
NO UR GONNA HAVE TO TELL THEM THAT UR A DUMBFUCK 

AND ITS THE BUSHING DOING THE WORK NOT THE LACK OF JAM NUTS DOING THE WORK LIKE UR SAYING


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 12 2003, 07:24 PM
> *all it looks like yo me is that a set up trailing arms was made up and installed in the smae manner as putting on a g-body rearend and arms. It also looks more like a normal 4 link than a triangulated one. 4 links have a lot of movement on them and the heim joints are always locked in place with a jamb nut. I can see how your saying it works good, but I can also see that their must be a lot of stress on the suspension, especially in 3 because of the way the trailarms would fight against each other. But you said it was built for hopping!*


 exactly in the pictures it looks like it would work in theory it sounds like it would work

but in reality it wouldnt work as well as he is saying it does 

hence why he cant explain why it works 

all he can say is no jam nuts look at the pitcures

good theory and really nice clean work tho

and u dont need a certificate for common sense

someone anyone i dont care who take some scrap metal weld two nuts to it then thread in the bolts hold both bolts and see if u can twist the metal to either side 

NO U CANT


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

im making my custom 4 link out of dinosaur bones! now what!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 12 2003, 06:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 12 2003, 06:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO UR GONNA HAVE TO TELL THEM THAT UR A DUMBFUCK 

AND ITS THE BUSHING DOING THE WORK NOT THE LACK OF JAM NUTS DOING THE WORK LIKE UR SAYING[/b][/quote]
Look fuckface, you didn't answer my question... what have you built that does anything??? Between the people here, we have more lowriding experience than you will evr have, get over yourself... We already said that the bushings do get strained some, and that this rear suspension was designed for hopping and A LITTLE 3 wheeling.... WE KNOW THIS SUSPENSION WORKS AND DON'T HAVE PROBLEMS WITH IT... THAT'S WHY WE USE IT. 

I'M HAPPY THAT YOU BUILT A GO-KART AND A MINIBIKE, BUT WHAT LOWRIDERS HAVE YOU BUILT THAT ARE WORTH A SHIT???


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, I was pretty neutral till I saw the whole:

"remember im an ASE CERTIFIED SUSPENSION SPECIALIST"

bit. Listen homie, just because you can tell me how many degrees of camber a 98 Hyundai is supposed to have, doesnt mean you know jack shit about a lolo. If you understood how a stock Impala rear end worked, you would know that you cant fit those size cylinders on it because the panhard bar would shove the damn thing out sidways. You'd also know how the car could only three wheel on the drivers side for the same reason.

The setup they built allows a big ass lockup, is laterally stable, and has enough give in the bushings that it can three wheel either side without ripping shit apart.

Does their design have a large amount of stress on the center parallel links? Sure, but thats ONLY when on 3. But like he said the lower trailing arms are long enough that the axle only has 4 inches of longitudal travel from dumped to locked, meaning that even when one side is dumped in a hard three wheel you are only talking about a few degrees of movement on those center links, and I see no reason why the bushings couldnt stand up that that. Besides, the rear end will be more laterally stable using those poly bushings than hymes joints anyways... and since the odds are good the cars owner will spend alot more time driving on 4 wheels than 3, thats what counts.

No disrespect intended homie, but I think you dont know what the fuck you are talking about. Get you some BTMS certification (Built to Mothafuckin Swang) and then come get all Mr. Wizard on us. 



Last edited by Cadillac Bob at Nov 12 2003, 08:37 PM


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

And oh HELL NO... He just did NOT boast about building a fucking Go-Kart... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

Oh fuck, I just hurt myself I laughed so hard... a minibike even... ROFL!!!!


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 12 2003, 07:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 12 2003, 07:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look fuckface, you didn't answer my question... what have you built that does anything??? Between the people here, we have more lowriding experience than you will evr have, get over yourself... We already said that the bushings do get strained some, and that this rear suspension was designed for hopping and A LITTLE 3 wheeling.... WE KNOW THIS SUSPENSION WORKS AND DON'T HAVE PROBLEMS WITH IT... THAT'S WHY WE USE IT. 

I'M HAPPY THAT YOU BUILT A GO-KART AND A MINIBIKE, BUT WHAT LOWRIDERS HAVE YOU BUILT THAT ARE WORTH A SHIT???[/b][/quote]
lets see i body dropped my first truck by myself no help 

no instruction really either jus pictures and common knowledge also built the 4 link for it it worked great the rear axle had such great fluid motion that i crushed the passenger side rear corner of the bed the first time i threw it up in 3 

um ive built 3 cadillacs all capable of doing ungodly 3 wheels 

a monte carlo 2 regals an s10 a body dropped blazer 

redid the setup in another lac my homie owns

ive never built a hopper so u got me there 

and im sure that suspension works great for hopping 


the truckj i body dropped i have recently added a tilt bed fully shaved rebuilt the c notch in it(from scrap metal i had laying around) rebuilt the front half of the frame and suspension to accamodate for a chevy 4.3 and hydraulics 

suicided the doors flawlessly the first attempt ever at doing it 

i cna fabrictae in circles around ur ass im sure let alone the fact i have the knowledge to understand how these things work properly which is something you would need so that they still work properly even after being modified 

and by the way u didnt even build this rear end setup so what the fuck do you know anyway?


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

stock cars have no problems 3 wheelin on bushings only.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Nov 12 2003, 08:37 PM
> *Get you some BTMS certification (Built to Mothafuckin Swang)*


 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Nov 12 2003, 07:41 PM
> *And oh HELL NO... He just did NOT boast about building a fucking Go-Kart... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:
> 
> Oh fuck, I just hurt myself I laughed so hard... a minibike even... ROFL!!!!*


 i was 10 bob what were u building at 10?? i built the frame and rebuilt the motor with a little help from my dad


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Nov 12 2003, 07:37 PM
> *Yeah, I was pretty neutral till I saw the whole:
> 
> "remember im an ASE CERTIFIED SUSPENSION SPECIALIST"
> ...


 if u would read my biggest arguement is that the upper trailing arms the have fabrictaed there 


do not cannot work they way they say they do

they would bind with each other


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

id like to add that through out all this

he has yet to offer an explanation as to how it works aside from the lack of jam nuts


where as i have offered explanation and examples as to how it wouldnt work

and a little test experiment if you will you can do at home


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

They said no way could you hit bumper with those Briggs & Stratton 5 HP "Pull Start Pumps"... but here we see 618 provin em wrong and showing Ms. Mckenzies entire 4th grade class how to do the damn thang!


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Bob_@Nov 12 2003, 08:06 PM
> *They said no way could you hit bumper with those Briggs & Stratton 5 HP "Pull Start Pumps"... but here we see 618 provin em wrong and showing Ms. Mckenzies entire 4th grade class how to do the damn thang!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL

hey man ill tell ya what it may not sound like a big accomplisment but like is aid iw as 10 and i built the frame welded it myself and everything

all my dad helped with was some measurements and bending the metall


my nephews ride that go cart to this day


----------



## carvr2 (Aug 23, 2003)

LOL :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

HERE YOU GO ASSHOLE... PICS OF THE SUSPENSION THAT DOESN'T WORK..

































AND HERE'S WHAT WE USED TO LIFT IT... 









SEEING AS HOW THERE'S NO SET-UP IN IT YET... LOOK.










HERE'S A LITTLE MESSAGE FROM THE FABRICATOR THAT YOU TOLD THEIR DESIGN DOESN'T WORK....









LIKE I SAID BEFORE CHUCK... GET OVER YOURSELF, YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT WHAT WE DO, SO STICK TO WORKING ON STOCK CARS... BY THE WAY... THE PERSON DESIGNING THESE SUSPENSIONS IS S.N.O.R.E. AND S.C.O.R.E CERTIFIED FOR BUILDING OFF ROAD RACE SUSPENSIONS... SO WHOSE CERT IS WORTH MORE IN THE CUSTOM WORLD??? SO FROM ALL OF US HERE TO YOU CHUCK, WHO TRIED TO PROVE THAT WE WERE WRONG, I'D LIKE TO SEND YOU A BIG...

FUCK YOU


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Someone just got owned!!! nice finger! :biggrin:


----------



## carvr2 (Aug 23, 2003)

LOL :roflmao: That picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0 STANDING 3 WITHOUT THE SETUP IN THE TRUNK, BIG UP'S TO THE BLACK MAGIC CREW ON CUSTOM SUSPENTION FABERCATION :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ITS CAUSE RON IS LAYIN ON THE QUARTER!!!!


CARS LIKE GET OFF ME FAT GUY!!! :biggrin: 





HAHAHA J/K LOOKS GOOD THOUGH.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

O.K......I'M HERE,THE FABRICATOR!!!!!!!HOPE U LIKE MY PICS....AIN'T LIFE A BITCH,WHEN U GET PROVED WRONG.....
I'M A CERTIFIED ASE TECH AS WELL,ALSO SNORE AND SCORE CERTED... SOUTHERN NEVADA OFF-ROAD ENTHUSIASTS AND 
SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA OFF-ROAD ENTHUSIASTS,THAT'S RIGHT, OFF-ROAD FABRICATOR.....MATTER FACT BUILDER OF A CLASS 1 TRUCK....AND BEFORE U RACE ,THAT VEHICLE HAS TO PASS CERTIFICATION,LIKE NASCAR......................................................
CLASS 1 IS UNLIMITED TRAVEL ,MOTOR, BODY.......IMAGINE 700 H.P
TRUCK WITH 36'' OF TRAVEL GOING THROUGH THE DESERT @120 M.P.H........
WELL, I JUST USE THAT SUSPENSION DESIGN ON LOWRIDERS
AND MINI TRUCKS,LOOK MY DANCER THROWS MEAN ASS SIDES,
WITH SIMILAR SUSPENSION.....I DON'T MEAN TO RUB IT IN ,BUT 
I THINK U KNOW I'M RIGHT,AND THATS COOL.....END OF POINT



I'LL POST MORE PICTURES OF OTHER WORK...AND SEE IF THEY WORK??????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 12 2003, 09:26 PM
> *ITS CAUSE RON IS LAYIN ON THE QUARTER!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY BITCH I AINT THAT FAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2003, 09:36 PM
> *
> HEY BITCH I AINT THAT FAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SIN CITY'S IN DA HISOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 07:26 PM
> *
> 
> its not gonna work and thats basicly what you have here
> ...


u got ur wish! Merry Christmas!! :biggrin: 



Last edited by SinCityRoller at Nov 12 2003, 09:49 PM


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2003, 09:47 PM
> *SIN CITY'S IN DA HISOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: u knowww!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed that there was no response from the "expert" who told us that our design doesn't work...

What's wrong??? No smart assed remarks about how we don't know as much as you??? Come on now... I gotta hear the response to this... Don't be shy bitch... You've already stuck one foot in your mouth, how about trying for the other... Damn near EVERYONE else could tell that it worked except for your dumb ass...

SO WHO'S THE DUMBFUCK NOW????


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCityRoller+Nov 12 2003, 08:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCityRoller @ Nov 12 2003, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 07:26 PM
> *
> 
> its not gonna work and thats basicly what you have here
> ...


u got ur wish! Merry Christmas!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


There it is there... ahahahaha!!!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2003, 07:35 PM
> *
> I'M A CERTIFIED ASE TECH AS WELL,ALSO SNORE AND SCORE CERTED... SOUTHERN NEVADA OFF-ROAD ENTHUSIASTS AND
> SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA OFF-ROAD ENTHUSIASTS,THAT'S RIGHT, OFF-ROAD FABRICATOR.....MATTER FACT BUILDER OF A CLASS 1 TRUCK....AND BEFORE U RACE ,THAT VEHICLE HAS TO PASS CERTIFICATION,LIKE NASCAR......................................................
> ...


There are classes for this stuff?
And all this time I thought you guys were gods.

BTW, Real nice show you put on in SD LRM show.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I hate to say it, but its true , you just got your ass told homie!!! Nice Impala!! Love that 3!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Dammit Chuck!! :0


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 12 2003, 09:15 PM
> *Someone just got owned!!! nice finger! :biggrin:*


 i got owned


YOU ARE TRUELY A FUCKING MORON


LEARN TO READ!!!!!


I NEVER SAID IT DIDNT WORK I SAID IT DOESNT WORK LIKE U SAY

THANK YOU 

THANK YOU ONLY THING U OWN IS UR DICK AT NIGHT OH AND OFF TOPIC IF THAT MAKES YA PROUD


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Nov 12 2003, 11:37 PM
> *Has anyone else noticed that there was no response from the "expert" who told us that our design doesn't work...
> 
> What's wrong??? No smart assed remarks about how we don't know as much as you??? Come on now... I gotta hear the response to this... Don't be shy bitch... You've already stuck one foot in your mouth, how about trying for the other... Damn near EVERYONE else could tell that it worked except for your dumb ass...
> ...


 yeah i got a life dawg i was off living it 


and u still havent proved me wrong 


this whole forum needs reading comprehensions classes


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 12 2003, 07:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 12 2003, 07:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO UR GONNA HAVE TO TELL THEM THAT UR A DUMBFUCK 

AND ITS THE BUSHING DOING THE WORK NOT THE LACK OF JAM NUTS DOING THE WORK LIKE UR SAYING[/b][/quote]
CAN YA READ THAT?


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 12 2003, 07:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 12 2003, 07:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Cadillac Bob_@Nov 12 2003, 07:37 PM
> *Yeah, I was pretty neutral till I saw the whole:
> 
> "remember im an ASE CERTIFIED SUSPENSION SPECIALIST"
> ...


if u would read my biggest arguement is that the upper trailing arms the have fabrictaed there 


do not cannot work they way they say they do

they would bind with each other[/b][/quote]
HOW BOUT THIS CAN YA ALL READ??


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 12 2003, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 12 2003, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--skandalouz_@Nov 12 2003, 09:15 PM
> *Someone just got owned!!!  nice finger! :biggrin:*


i got owned


YOU ARE TRUELY A FUCKING MORON


LEARN TO READ!!!!!


I NEVER SAID IT DIDNT WORK I SAID IT DOESNT WORK LIKE U SAY

THANK YOU 

THANK YOU ONLY THING U OWN IS UR DICK AT NIGHT OH AND OFF TOPIC IF THAT MAKES YA PROUD [/b][/quote]
Explain to me how this suspension doesn't do what we said it did??? It does EXACTLY what we said it did... It lays all the way down and locks up high, does a little three wheeling... So exactly what is it that it doesn't do???? Face it dickhead, you were wrong... admit it... EVERYONE else knows it. You said it wouldn't pivot to do sides or 3 wheel... obviously it does... So again I say....

YOU WERE WRONG

By the way, the fabricator said that you can "EAT A DICK"!!!!!


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

so see people i didnt get owned 


u just cant read or maybe u can read but you cant comprehend 

anyway


he is only owning himself cause he still has yet to explain why it works how they say it works

i never said it didnt work period just that it didnt work the way they say 


so go back and read all my comments until you understand that i never said it didnt work all i said was it cant work the way they are saying it does 

and when u people get intelligent enough to understand this one of ya pm me and let me know

because im not going to come back to a post full of ignorant people who cant even read


thanks 

chuck


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 12 2003, 10:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 12 2003, 10:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW BOUT THIS CAN YA ALL READ??[/b][/quote]
I CAN READ... CAN YOU SEE??? DO THESE LOOK BOUND WITH EACH OTHER???








FUNNY, THEY LOOK LIKE THEY ARE TWISTING JUST FINE...


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 12 2003, 11:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 12 2003, 11:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain to me how this suspension doesn't do what we said it did??? It does EXACTLY what we said it did... It lays all the way down and locks up high, does a little three wheeling... So exactly what is it that it doesn't do???? Face it dickhead, you were wrong... admit it... EVERYONE else knows it. You said it wouldn't pivot to do sides or 3 wheel... obviously it does... So again I say....

YOU WERE WRONG

By the way, the fabricator said that you can "EAT A DICK"!!!!![/b][/quote]
what doesnt it do


according to you it pivots and the jam nuts or lack there of allow for the motion 


that cant work that way they would bind each oitherr


what im saying is that the lack of jam nuts on the upper trailing arms isnt helping any they could be solid because ur bushings are doing all the work

the lack of jam nuts and the upper trailing arms u have fabricated and ill repeat very nicely give you no real gain


and thats all i have been saying now if u fail to understand that regardless the copuntless times ive repeated it thats on you


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

actually the one of the left and it could be the lighting looks kinda bent at the end there which would be caused by binding


now like ive been stating the bushings are taking the stress not the lack of jam nuts 

its the bushing giving the bend its not the adjuster rotating

comprehend this time?

u wanna prove me wrong do this 

take a peice of chalk stick mark from the end of the adjuster all the way to the end of the bushing 

then show me that it twists that the adjusters actualy move more than a 1/8 of an inch


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 10:58 PM
> *so see people i didnt get owned
> 
> 
> ...


 IT'S YOU THAT'S NOT COMPREHENDING... EXPLAIN TO ME HOW THIS DOESN'T DO EXACTLY WHAT WE SAID IT DOES!!!! 


It lays all the way down and locks up high, does a little three wheeling... 

MIGHT I ADD AGAIN, IS CAPABLE OF 70+"

IT DOES EXACTLY WHAT WE SAID IT DOES, YOU ARE THE JACKASS THAT IS UNABLE TO GRASP THIS CONCEPT.... YOU WERE WRONG, YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT. DROP IT, WE PROVED THAT OUR SHIT WORKS, AGAIN, EXACTLY THE WAY WE SAID IT DOES!!!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

What type of tube are you using? I know its 1 1/2"x 1/4" . Is it just mild steel or crome-moly, or somthing else? Thanks

By the way. Good fucking work. That suspension work is great. Cant wait to finish my car to do battle with you guys sometime next year :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 11:04 PM
> *actually the one of the left and it could be the lighting looks kinda bent at the end there which would be caused by binding
> 
> 
> ...


 TRUST ME, IT ISN'T BENT... IF YOU LOOK AT THE 2 BARS, THEY AREN'T PARALLEL, WHICH MEANS THEY DID IN FACT TWIST AT THE JAM NUTS... WE NEVER SAID THAT THE BUSHINGS DIDN'T GIVE... WE EVEN SAID THAT THEY TAKE A LITTLE OF THE STRESS... YOU JUST ARE NOT GETTING IT... I'M DONE WITH YOU, EVERYONE ELSE CAN MAKE UP THEIR OWN MINDS... GO BACK TO WORKING ON YOUR STOCK SHIT AND WE'LL KEEP BUILDING SHIT YOU ONLY WISH THAT YOU COULD... IF YOU EVER BUILD A CAR THAT ACTUALLY DOES SOMETHING... LET IS KNOW, WE'RE ALWAYS DOWN TO TAKE PEOPLE'S MONEY!


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

AS FOR THE SWIVEL PART, ON THE ADJUSTERS WE LEFT OFF THE JAM NUTS....TO ALLOW ROTATION OF THE BOLTS 



it cant work like that the top two would still bind with each other just as they would if they were solid and had no adjustment at all

all i asked was an explanation as to why it does

which neither of you could give so after u got pissy with me for no reason 

i gave my explanation as to why i dont think it would work


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 11:08 PM
> *AS FOR THE SWIVEL PART, ON THE ADJUSTERS WE LEFT OFF THE JAM NUTS....TO ALLOW ROTATION OF THE BOLTS
> 
> 
> ...


 AND WE SHOWED YOU PICTURES OF IT WORKING AND YOU SAY THAT IT NOT WORKING... SO FUCK YOU, I'M TIRED OF EXPLAINING THIS TO SOMEONE WHO OBVIOUSLY WILL NEVER GET IT.. YOU GAVE YOUR THEORY AND WE PROVED YOUR THEORY WRONG... THEY WORK AND THAT ALL THERE IS TO IT.


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 13 2003, 12:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 13 2003, 12:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 11:04 PM
> *actually the one of the left   and it could be the lighting looks kinda bent at the end there       which would be caused by binding
> 
> 
> ...


TRUST ME, IT ISN'T BENT... IF YOU LOOK AT THE 2 BARS, THEY AREN'T PARALLEL, WHICH MEANS THEY DID IN FACT TWIST AT THE JAM NUTS... WE NEVER SAID THAT THE BUSHINGS DIDN'T GIVE... WE EVEN SAID THAT THEY TAKE A LITTLE OF THE STRESS... YOU JUST ARE NOT GETTING IT... I'M DONE WITH YOU, EVERYONE ELSE CAN MAKE UP THEIR OWN MINDS... GO BACK TO WORKING ON YOUR STOCK SHIT AND WE'LL KEEP BUILDING SHIT YOU ONLY WISH THAT YOU COULD... IF YOU EVER BUILD A CAR THAT ACTUALLY DOES SOMETHING... LET IS KNOW, WE'RE ALWAYS DOWN TO TAKE PEOPLE'S MONEY![/b][/quote]
you are a pathetic little man 



i can take a picture of a stock g body suspension on juice doing 3 and it will look exactly like that 


ur adjusters arent doing shit for you if u want to beleive they are then go for it man whatever floats ur boat but they arent u would get the dsame movement as u would from a stock gbody rear suspension or any other rear suspension jus like that


oh and thats a weak ass 3 wheel 






















thats 3 wheel dog so much so that i kept ripping that rear tailight housing off which is why the fillers are primered and were never painted


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

look at ur bushings in that picture 











look at them in that picture can u see where its twisting now it sure aint at the jam nuts 

i know u said the bushing took the stress and i ASKED how the adjusters help you could not explain this to me all u could do was say look at the pictures and insult me or try anyway 

so since u didnt want to explain why you though it worked or why it worked 

i explained why i didnt think it worked and then of course like the little ignorant man you are you got insultive again because u didnt have an intelligent answer and you still dont 

where as i have an intelligent example and reason for beleiving they dont work in that manner 

i was hoping maybe ur fabricator who builds all ur shit cause apparently u dont do a fucking thing would come in with some sense and wits about him but apparently he cant explain either so he has to be insultive and ignorant

thank god i know what the fuck im doing cause there are to many people like you running shops out there 

you cant now and never will be able to logicly explain to me how the jam nuts rotate with binding 

because they dont

so go ahead and continue to insult me


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 12 2003, 11:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 12 2003, 11:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are a pathetic little man 



i can take a picture of a stock g body suspension on juice doing 3 and it will look exactly like that 


ur adjusters arent doing shit for you if u want to beleive they are then go for it man whatever floats ur boat but they arent u would get the dsame movement as u would from a stock gbody rear suspension or any other rear suspension jus like that


oh and thats a weak ass 3 wheel 






















thats 3 wheel dog so much so that i kept ripping that rear tailight housing off which is why the fillers are primered and were never painted [/b][/quote]
AND YOU ARE AN IGNORANT JACKASS...

ONCE AGAIN, WE NEVER SAID IT DID A HIGH THREE WHEEL, THAT'S NOT WHAT IT WAS DESIGNED FOR... A STOCK SUSPENSION COULD NEVER LOOK LIKE THAT, BECAUSE IT ISN'T EVEN CLOSE TO BEING THE SAME.

WE POSTED UP A 64 IMPALA THAT'LL CLOWN ANYTHING YOU HAVE, HAD, OR WILL EVER DREAM OF HAVING AND YOU POSTED A BUSTED ASS CADDY WITH A FUCKED UP ROOF AND NO WHITE WALLS... GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK!!! LOOK AT THE TRAILING ARMS, THE ENDS ARE SWIVELING... CONTRARY TO WHAT YOU THINK...


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 13 2003, 03:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 13 2003, 03:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are a pathetic little man 



i can take a picture of a stock g body suspension on juice doing 3 and it will look exactly like that 


ur adjusters arent doing shit for you if u want to beleive they are then go for it man whatever floats ur boat but they arent u would get the dsame movement as u would from a stock gbody rear suspension or any other rear suspension jus like that


oh and thats a weak ass 3 wheel 






















thats 3 wheel dog so much so that i kept ripping that rear tailight housing off which is why the fillers are primered and were never painted [/b][/quote]
Damn dude let it go. How can you argue with poeple who are plastered all over LRM kicking ass with their cars. They know what they are doing. The shit they build works well. Not only that. They posted all kinds of pics to prove it. That car is obviously set up for hopping. I knew that the fist time I saw the pic. If your such a big shot you should have realized that. Why are you getting all butt-hurt over the way they do their suspensions anyway. 
I'm trying to ask legit ??? and hes too damn occupied with your stupid ass remarks SHUDAPHUCUP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Nov 13 2003, 12:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SERIOUSHYDROS @ Nov 13 2003, 12:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude let it go. How can you argue with poeple who are plastered all over LRM kicking ass with their cars. They know what they are doing. The shit they build works well. Not only that. They posted all kinds of pics to prove it. That car is obviously set up for hopping. I knew that the fist time I saw the pic. If your such a big shot you should have realized that. Why are you getting all butt-hurt over the way they do their suspensions anyway. 
I'm trying to ask legit ??? and hes too damn occupied with your stupid ass remarks SHUDAPHUCUP!!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
oh im done dude 


they cant explain how theyr shit works which is all i asked for 

and that proves enough to me


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 13 2003, 12:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 13 2003, 12:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOU ARE AN IGNORANT JACKASS...

ONCE AGAIN, WE NEVER SAID IT DID A HIGH THREE WHEEL, THAT'S NOT WHAT IT WAS DESIGNED FOR... A STOCK SUSPENSION COULD NEVER LOOK LIKE THAT, BECAUSE IT ISN'T EVEN CLOSE TO BEING THE SAME.

WE POSTED UP A 64 IMPALA THAT'LL CLOWN ANYTHING YOU HAVE, HAD, OR WILL EVER DREAM OF HAVING AND YOU POSTED A BUSTED ASS CADDY WITH A FUCKED UP ROOF AND NO WHITE WALLS... GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK!!! LOOK AT THE TRAILING ARMS, THE ENDS ARE SWIVELING... CONTRARY TO WHAT YOU THINK...[/b][/quote]
i owend that car for a month b4 that pic was taking and maybe 3 weeks after the pic was taking it was sold 


never had time to fuck with the top didnt really care about the tires 

you can only clown me cause u have the money and the bussiness to build the shit where as i dont 

if we both had the same budget and same alooted time slot i guarentee u would be how did this other guy pout it

BUTT HURT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 11:22 PM
> *i was hoping maybe ur fabricator who builds all ur shit cause apparently u dont do a fucking thing  would come in with some sense and wits about him but apparently he cant explain either so he has to be insultive and ignorant
> 
> thank god i know what the fuck im doing cause there are to many people like you running shops out there
> ...


YOU STARTED THE INSULTS ASSHOLE... I RESPONDED IN KIND, BECAUSE OBVIOUSLY THAT'S WHAT YOU UNDERSTAND, AND THAT'S ALL YOU UNDERSTAND... 

TOO MANY PEOPLE LIKE WHO RUNNING SHOPS??? 

RON IS A 2 TIME NATIONAL DANCE AND 2 TIME WORLD DANCE CHAMPION... NOT TO MENTION KING OF THE STREETS FOR YEARS...

I HAVE BEEN ON WORLD AND NATIONAL CHAMPION TEAMS SINCE THE EARLY 90'S BUILDING SEVERAL TOP DANCERS AND HOPPERS. 

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE??? 

WE'VE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE MID AND LATE 80'S... WHERE WERE YOU???

I DON'T HAVE TO EXPLAIN SHIT... JUST LOOK AND YOU CAN SEE THAT IT WORKS... ENOUGH SAID!!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 13 2003, 03:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 13 2003, 03:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh im done dude 


they cant explain how theyr shit works which is all i asked for 

and that proves enough to me[/b][/quote]
Heres a hint on how it may possibly work. Maybe the bolts they used are threaded in opposite directions so they wont FUCKING BIND!!!!!!!!!! :0 :uh: What school were you certfied from again? Cuz you got ripped off


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 11:30 PM
> *if we both had the same budget and same alooted time slot i guarentee u would be how did this other guy pout it
> 
> BUTT HURT *


 NOPE... NEVER HAPPEN. YOU CAN'T GRASP SIMPLE SHIT AND NEED IT EXPLAINED TO YOU LIKE A CHILD, SO I DON'T THINK SO... 

YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK..... GOODBYE.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 12 2003, 11:32 PM
> *What school were you certfied from again? Cuz you got ripped off*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 13 2003, 03:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 13 2003, 03:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 12 2003, 11:32 PM
> *What school were you certfied from again? Cuz you got ripped off*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Ok, Ok, Will you answer my ??? now please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

will the top of this bind if you tried to 3-wheel?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Nov 12 2003, 11:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SERIOUSHYDROS @ Nov 12 2003, 11:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Ok, Will you answer my ??? now please :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I got lost... ask it again...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

ONE OF THE REASONS STOCK SUSPENSION WILL GIVE A GOOD THREE WHEEL IS THAT THE 'A' ARMS ARE 'U' SHAPED AND FLEX....PROVEN POINT,REINFORCED ARMS WILL TEAR UP BUSHINGS ,QUICK AS SHIT.........IN DANCERS WE SPLIT THE 'A'ARM IN THE MIDDLE AND THE SIDE TO SIDE ACTION IS INCREASED,DO TO LESS SRTESS INVOLVED.....................AND WE ,NEVER SAID THAT
THE BUSHINGS DIDN'T TAKE PART OF THE STRESS....WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU THINK WE USE THEM FOR.....BECAUSE THEY LOOK COOL.................................I'VE BEEN BUILDING SHIT LIKE THIS FOR YEARS,AND I DIDN'T START WHEN I WAS 10 OR 12,IWAS LIKE EVERY OTHER KID ....I JUST TOOK SHIT A PART....I DIDN'T START FAB'IN UNTIL HIGH SCHOOL......YOU MUST BE A MASTER FABRICATOR BY NOW,OR ARE YOU ONLY 16....EITHER WAY
YOUR LOOKIN LIKE AN IDIOT.......BY THE WAY WE MARKED THE ADJUSTER,AND AS YOU WERE TOLD........IT MOOOOOOOVED
8 DEGREES
BUT,YOUR RITE ...I'M GONNA CLOSE MY SHOP AND COME WORK FOR YOU,I NEED TO LEARN MORE....KNOWLEDGE IS KANG........


BUT REALLY....COME BACK TO EARTH AND COME TO VEGAS AND I'LL TEACH YOU SOME REALLY COOL STUFF, FREE OF CHARGE........


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Nov 12 2003, 11:40 PM
> *will the top of this bind if you tried to 3-wheel?
> 
> 
> ...


 I've said it before and I'll say it again... NICE FRAME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Nov 13 2003, 03:40 AM
> *will the top of this bind if you tried to 3-wheel?
> 
> 
> ...


 God damn I fucking hate you guys now. I just finished fabbing pivots for my rear suspension On my dancer that look very similar to those. I thought I had an original idea. :uh: guess not  Ou yeah I was wondering if you used just regular mild steel tube for your suspension links or chrome-moly?


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 13 2003, 12:50 AM
> *
> God damn I fucking hate you guys now. I just finished fabbing pivots for my rear suspension On my dancer that look very similar to those. I thought I had an original idea. :uh: guess not   Ou yeah I was wondering if you used just regular mild steel tube for your suspension links or chrome-moly?*


mine has no joint at all and doesnt 3 wheel. That top is one big triangle. all it does is raise up and down even. Made from steel. Just holes with bolts


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 13 2003, 12:30 AM
> *[
> 
> 
> YOU FORGOT TALENT,BRO..... THAT CAR HAS NO SET-UP AND THE FRONT WASN'T EVEN LOCKED UP..........YOU GOT MORE TIME THEN SENCE.....YOUR A FUCKIN IDIOT!!!!*


you can only clown me cause u have the money and the bussiness to build the shit where as i dont 

if we both had the same budget and same alooted time slot i guarentee u would be how did this other guy pout it

BUTT HURT 

YOU FORGOT TALENT,BRO..... THAT CAR HAS NO SET-UP AND THE FRONT WASN'T EVEN LOCKED UP..........YOU GOT MORE TIME THEN SENCE.....YOUR A FUCKIN IDIOT!!!!
WROTE IT TWICE SOO MAYBE YOU,LL REMEMBER 



Last edited by BlackMagicHydraulics at Nov 13 2003, 01:05 AM


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota+Nov 13 2003, 03:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota @ Nov 13 2003, 03:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 13 2003, 12:50 AM
> *
> God damn I fucking hate you guys now. I just finished fabbing pivots for my rear suspension On my dancer that look very similar to those. I thought I had an original idea. :uh: guess not   Ou yeah I was wondering if you used just regular mild steel tube for your suspension links or chrome-moly?*


mine has no joint at all and doesnt 3 wheel. That top is one big triangle. all it does is raise up and down even. Made from steel. Just holes with bolts








[/b][/quote]
I was talking about the tubes around the cylinders. To allow them to lean. What size bolts did you use on those? I used 5/8". Iwas worried they might break. I'll be hopping the ass whereas you are just hopping right?


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Nov 13 2003, 01:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SERIOUSHYDROS @ Nov 13 2003, 01:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the tubes around the cylinders. To allow them to lean. What size bolts did you use on those? I used 5/8". Iwas worried they might break. I'll be hopping the ass whereas you are just hopping right?[/b][/quote]
Yeah, its all half inch right now. I am going to have to redo it all to move the powerballs to the lower arms to get it too lay back down and still raise all the way up. The photos there are the first ones before I extended everything and messed it all up. But once I move the balls to the arms I will put in bigger bolts.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

The cylinders pivot on a 1 inch cylinder shaft riding in 1 inch bearings on each end. The tube just has a pipe welded to it with a 1 inch inner diameter.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I ONLY USE 4130 CHROMOLY ON OFF ROAD,AND MY DANCER....
MOLY TUBING IS A HEAT TREATED METAL AND IS VERY SENSITIVE 
TO HEAT....IF NOT WELDED RITE AND ALLOWED TO COLL OFF RITE GETS BRITTLE...WHICH CAUSES CRYTALIZING OF THE METAL
TOO EXSPENSIVE FOR MOST STREET USE.......TWICE AS MUCH AS STEEL AND 3 TIMES IN LABOR :biggrin: ALL OUR TUBE STYLE SUSPENSIONS ARE 1 1/4 OR 1 3/4 .120 WALL.....WHERE GREATER
STRENGHT IS NEEDED WE USE .188 DOM TUBE..... :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats nice ass work.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Nov 13 2003, 01:12 AM
> *The cylinders pivot on a 1 inch cylinder shaft riding in 1 inch bearings on each end. The tube just has a pipe welded to it with a 1 inch inner diameter.
> 
> 
> ...


 FUCK IS THAT SNOW FROM THIS YEAR.....IT'S 60 DEGREES HERE ,AND I'M FREEZIN :biggrin:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 13 2003, 01:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Nov 13 2003, 01:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hydrota_@Nov 13 2003, 01:12 AM
> *The cylinders pivot on a 1 inch cylinder shaft riding in 1 inch bearings on each end. The tube just has a pipe welded to it with a 1 inch inner diameter.
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IS THAT SNOW FROM THIS YEAR.....IT'S 60 DEGREES HERE ,AND I'M FREEZIN :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
there old photos from when I built it last winter. :biggrin:


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 11:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 so u SAY u NEVER SAID it wouldnt work, right? but this is ur post 

"its not gonna work and thats basicly what you have here
common sense will tell you that
your shit wont work and thats all there is to it "

explain what im not comprehending, please.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCityRoller+Nov 13 2003, 12:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCityRoller @ Nov 13 2003, 12:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 11:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so u SAY u NEVER SAID it wouldnt work, right? but this is ur post 

"its not gonna work and thats basicly what you have here
common sense will tell you that
your shit wont work and thats all there is to it "

explain what im not comprehending, please.[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 

there it is there... now what????

by the way Chuck... you never answered my question.

TOO MANY PEOPLE LIKE WHO RUNNING SHOPS??? 

RON IS A 2 TIME NATIONAL DANCE AND 2 TIME WORLD DANCE CHAMPION... NOT TO MENTION KING OF THE STREETS FOR YEARS...

I HAVE BEEN ON WORLD AND NATIONAL CHAMPION TEAMS SINCE THE EARLY 90'S BUILDING SEVERAL TOP DANCERS AND HOPPERS. 

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE??? 

WE'VE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE MID AND LATE 80'S... WHERE WERE YOU???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2003, 11:40 PM
> *BUT REALLY....COME BACK TO EARTH AND COME TO VEGAS AND I'LL TEACH YOU SOME REALLY COOL STUFF, FREE OF CHARGE........*


 Now, you know that we have too much work to be worrying about babysitting someone who doesn't know what they're doing... I think we should hold a class...LOL!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

IN DA LOU PIK'IN CORN OR SOME OTHER SHIT OF THAT SORT.......
MAYBE HE'S CHANGIN MY MOMS OIL.............WHERE HE SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANX RON


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 12:35 AM
> *IN DA LOU PIK'IN CORN OR SOME OTHER SHIT OF THAT SORT.......
> MAYBE HE'S CHANGIN MY MOMS OIL.............WHERE HE SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANX RON*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

or building a go-kart to go across country in towing a mini bike...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SinCityRoller+Nov 13 2003, 01:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCityRoller @ Nov 13 2003, 01:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--caddy618_@Nov 12 2003, 11:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so u SAY u NEVER SAID it wouldnt work, right? but this is ur post 

"its not gonna work and thats basicly what you have here
common sense will tell you that
your shit wont work and thats all there is to it "

explain what im not comprehending, please.[/b][/quote]
maybe the pics of the three wheel were photoshopped?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota+Nov 13 2003, 12:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota @ Nov 13 2003, 12:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the pics of the three wheel were photoshopped?[/b][/quote]
haha... now don't you think i would have photoshopped it higher??? or maybe I did it just enough to be believable... LMFAO!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

YO, HOMIE ...ANSWER THIS .HOW MANY QUARTS OF OIL DOES A 
DISCO BISCUIT (FORD FIESTA) HOLD...YA MISTER MECHANIC,BETCHA CAN'T :0


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 12:44 AM
> *YO, HOMIE ...ANSWER THIS .HOW MANY QUARTS OF OIL DOES A
> DISCO BISCUIT (FORD FIESTA) HOLD...YA MISTER MECHANIC,BETCHA CAN'T :0*


 it depends on how many hamsters it has.... ahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 13 2003, 01:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 13 2003, 01:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 12:44 AM
> *YO, HOMIE ...ANSWER THIS .HOW MANY QUARTS OF OIL DOES A
> DISCO BISCUIT (FORD FIESTA) HOLD...YA MISTER MECHANIC,BETCHA CAN'T :0*


it depends on how many hamsters it has.... ahahahahahaha!!!![/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 12:44 AM
> *YO, HOMIE ...ANSWER THIS .HOW MANY QUARTS OF OIL DOES A
> DISCO BISCUIT (FORD FIESTA) HOLD...YA MISTER MECHANIC,BETCHA CAN'T :0*


 Here's one... how many quarts of oil go into a 1988 VW Beetle???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

PHOTOSHOP WHAT'S THAT....HHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
YOU CAN ALTER PICS......SOO,,,,,YOUR TRUCK REALLY DOESN'T HOP THAT HIGH.....THATS COOL STUFF.....WHERE CAN I GET IT... :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 12:48 AM
> *PHOTOSHOP WHAT'S THAT....HHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> YOU CAN ALTER PICS......SOO,,,,,YOUR TRUCK REALLY DOESN'T HOP THAT HIGH.....THATS COOL STUFF.....WHERE CAN I GET IT... :biggrin:*


 I KNEW IT!!!! HE PHOTOSHOPPED THE gif. FILE IN HIS AVATAR... CHEATER!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 13 2003, 01:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 13 2003, 01:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 12:44 AM
> *YO, HOMIE ...ANSWER THIS .HOW MANY QUARTS OF OIL DOES A
> DISCO BISCUIT (FORD FIESTA) HOLD...YA MISTER MECHANIC,BETCHA CAN'T :0*


Here's one... how many quarts of oil go into a 1988 VW Beetle???[/b][/quote]
WHAT ABOUT THE SIZE OF THE RADIATOR CAP.....AND DOES THAT MOTOR HAVE PISTON RETURN SPRINGS


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

shoulda photoshopped a setup in it


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 13 2003, 12:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Nov 13 2003, 12:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE SIZE OF THE RADIATOR CAP.....AND DOES THAT MOTOR HAVE PISTON RETURN SPRINGS [/b][/quote]
Don't forget the muffler bearings... gotta keep them quiet.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Nov 13 2003, 01:50 AM
> *shoulda photoshopped a setup in it*


 OH YEAH..... I'LL BE RITE BACK :biggrin: AND I'LL PHOTOSHOP LIKE A 1/2'' ROTATION OF THAT UPPER BAR MOVEMENT :biggrin:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

I dont photoshop anything. here is was being hopped for the first time.


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 13 2003, 01:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Nov 13 2003, 01:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE SIZE OF THE RADIATOR CAP.....AND DOES THAT MOTOR HAVE PISTON RETURN SPRINGS [/b][/quote]
stop fuckin with him... u know he didnt study :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Nov 13 2003, 01:02 AM
> *I dont photoshop anything. here is was being hopped for the first time.
> 
> 
> ...


 oh, that's right I did see it on a video somewhere... hehe... Damn that is a long frame...  :biggrin:


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Nov 13 2003, 02:02 AM
> *I dont photoshop anything. here is was being hopped for the first time.
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like the stratosphere tower


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

the other side :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THOSE THE NEW GROUP 55 BATTERIES,SOME LONG ASS MOTHERS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THE GERAFFE


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 02:18 AM
> *THOSE THE NEW GROUP 55 BATTERIES,SOME LONG ASS MOTHERS *


 yeah, along with the longer tanks to hold more oil for the bigger cylinders. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm... This gives me an idea, now I know how to beat the world record for hopping single pump without hitting back bumper.

First, split the frame in the middle and then, use hydros on a secondary circuit to shoot out/up the front suspension section away from the rest of the car. 

I don't care where it lands, just as long as I'm not under it. :cheesy: 



Last edited by Hydros at Nov 13 2003, 01:22 AM


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota+Nov 13 2003, 01:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota @ Nov 13 2003, 01:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 02:18 AM
> *THOSE THE NEW GROUP 55 BATTERIES,SOME LONG ASS MOTHERS *


yeah, along with the longer tanks to hold more oil for the bigger cylinders. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Damn, man.... I got all dizzy looking at the last one... those are some like 35's on the front aren't they???


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydrota+Nov 13 2003, 01:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota @ Nov 13 2003, 01:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the pics of the three wheel were photoshopped?[/b][/quote]
you people truely are fucking retarded in this board


i never said it wouldnt 3 

as ive stated at elast a dozen times i said that the rear trailing arms they have would not rotate at the adjusment bolt because they would bind with each other


its common fucking sense 

this is why i dont use this board

he has pictures in LRM ooohhh im impressed he has a hopper ooooh im so impressed he can weld ooooh im even more impressed

please in order to understand how to properly manufacture or change something you must first understand how that something works 

none of you do 

ur all a bunch of nut riding idiots who cant read!!

i will not spend my time debating with people who cant read a simple statement when its been printed and posted at least a dozen times

good day


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy618+Nov 13 2003, 02:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy618 @ Nov 13 2003, 02:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you people truely are fucking retarded in this board


i never said it wouldnt 3 

as ive stated at elast a dozen times i said that the rear trailing arms they have would not rotate at the adjusment bolt because they would bind with each other


its common fucking sense 

this is why i dont use this board

he has pictures in LRM ooohhh im impressed he has a hopper ooooh im so impressed he can weld ooooh im even more impressed

please in order to understand how to properly manufacture or change something you must first understand how that something works 

none of you do 

ur all a bunch of nut riding idiots who cant read!!

i will not spend my time debating with people who cant read a simple statement when its been printed and posted at least a dozen times

good day[/b][/quote]
whatever, jackass... you are the one who is the idiot... they DO rotate at the rear where the adjustment bolt is... you are just to stupid to see it. You don't have any clue what you are talking about and that's obvious to EVERYONE except you... Let's see, Ron has degrees from MIT, and the ASE cert that you are so proud that you have and certs to build off road race trucks... fuck the magazines... We are the ones doing the things you want to... like we said before, go back and change some oil and leave the fabrication to the professionals... 

Now, I am finished with you, I hope maybe someday you will learn something, but, I won't hold my breath. Goodbye... and good luck with your next bucket.


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Nov 13 2003, 03:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Nov 13 2003, 03:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever, jackass... you are the one who is the idiot... they DO rotate at the rear where the adjustment bolt is... you are just to stupid to see it. You don't have any clue what you are talking about and that's obvious to EVERYONE except you... Let's see, Ron has degrees from MIT, and the ASE cert that you are so proud that you have and certs to build off road race trucks... fuck the magazines... We are the ones doing the things you want to... like we said before, go back and change some oil and leave the fabrication to the professionals... 

Now, I am finished with you, I hope maybe someday you will learn something, but, I won't hold my breath. Goodbye... and good luck with your next bucket.[/b][/quote]
yeah and when u explain to me how they rotate without binding with one another i will admit defeat until then

admit you dont have a fucking clue and for all you know im right and they dont rotate the bushins take all the stress like ive stated a dozen times


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

No one really gives a flying fuck, just hop the MO FO


----------



## kdub (Oct 24, 2003)

fucking rotate at the adjustment bolt? wtf.. i just work on cars, no certifications, and i know that shit wont work.. like chuck said it'll fuckin bind.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

ok, back to the topic... wich is better slingshot vs. 4-link...

now yall seen blackmagics 4-link 
(awesome work by the way dudes, looks great!)

but to help out mr.deez (and everyone else) that wonders about this on here, -im posting a couple of pics of the slingshot and what it does so everyone can decide for themselfe how they want their ride done.

you can never say that one of them is better than the other, just a matter of opinion, they both allow monster lockups and allows the car to be dumped to the ground.

heres old pics of the slingshot 64 before i did a frame off... 

locked up:









on 3:









dumped:









looked like this when i first did it:









this slingshot construction has one of these to connect to the rear axle pumpkin mount








and because of that it wont have no stress put on it when pullin' three wheels. none at all.


and it has those to connect to the frame mounts









so it causes no stress on the upper mounts, but the trailing arm bushings still gets eaten up after a while thou because of the high lockup, i have to replace them ones every summer...
(trailing arms are 60degrees down when locked up)

ones again i really like the work you do at blackmagic, and im not posting this to compete with you, just want to turn this topic back to what it's all about. ...slingshot vs. 4-link.  



Last edited by badass 64 at Nov 13 2003, 11:11 AM


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kdub_@Nov 13 2003, 02:42 AM
> *fucking rotate at the adjustment bolt? wtf.. i just work on cars, no certifications, and i know that shit wont work.. like chuck said it'll fuckin bind.*


 OH WOW... another retard that can't look at a fucking picture... you know what... it's plainly obvious that this isn't worth continuing... We showed the suspension working and if you had ANY kind of brains, you would see that the t/arms are twisting at the adjustment side... If "the expert" and his new groupie, would like to be proved wrong....AGAIN. hmmm, let's see, I could always take video of it working... but I figured that you were smart enough to admit that the pictures were enough... apparently not, and now there's a new idiot that's a fabrication expert...

GUYS, GO BACK TO "WORKING ON CARS" AND LEAVE THE CUSTOM STUFF TO THE REAL PROFESSIONALS...

OH YEAH, CHUCK... YOU STILL DIDN'T ANSWER MY QUESTION...

TOO MANY PEOPLE LIKE WHO RUNNING SHOPS??? 

RON IS A 2 TIME NATIONAL DANCE AND 2 TIME WORLD DANCE CHAMPION... NOT TO MENTION KING OF THE STREETS FOR YEARS...

I HAVE BEEN ON WORLD AND NATIONAL CHAMPION TEAMS SINCE THE EARLY 90'S BUILDING SEVERAL TOP DANCERS AND HOPPERS. 

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE??? 

WE'VE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE MID AND LATE 80'S... WHERE WERE YOU???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 13 2003, 03:07 AM
> *ok, back to the topic... wich is better slingshot vs. 4-link...
> 
> now yall seen blackmagics 4-link
> ...


See, now this looks good. Nice work, badass... but just to compare something really quick... It doesn't look like this 3 wheels any higher than ours does, and caddy618 says that this is a "weak ass three wheel"... ahahahaha...looks pretty decent to me... I want to see a picture of that broke ass Caddy that he posted locked up as high as these two 64 Impala's.... once again, badass... NICE WORK!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I'LL AGREE, BOTH WORK WELL, AND 3 LINK(SLING SHOT) IS LESS TIME CONSUMING.....BUT THIS CUSTOMER WANTED A 4 LINK.......

FROM FABRICATOR TO FABRICATOR
ONCE AGAIN, EXCELLENT WORK, BADASS....

THATS THE WAY THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE.....SHOWING OTHER PEOPLE 2 OR 3 WAYS TO DO SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

thanx for the props guys!  
the slingshot sure dont take any less time to fab. thou, i can tell you that...


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm not gonna lie.... I wa ssuprised when I saw it on three I didnt think it was gonna work. You guys have to admit....IT IS IN A BIND! but it sits a three and that s all that matters. It doesnt have a ton of side to side travel but it has enough for what you wanna do with it.

All you guys are concerned with is being able to hop, lay out, and occasionally 3. So it works fine for its purpose. Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Nov 13 2003, 01:19 PM
> *I'm not gonna lie.... I wa ssuprised when I saw it on three I didnt think it was gonna work. You guys have to admit....IT IS IN A BIND! but it sits a three and that s all that matters. It doesnt have a ton of side to side travel but it has enough for what you wanna do with it.
> 
> All you guys are concerned with is being able to hop, lay out, and occasionally 3. So it works fine for its purpose. Looks good :thumbsup:*


We never said that the bushings weren't going to take stress and flex... as a matter of fact, we said that they would... but, contrary to what you think, those arms are not bound up... to "bind together" as someone else put it, that would imply that they touch each other and bind against one another... far from it, they aren't even close to one another... once again... they are not bound up, they travel as far as the car will go into 3 wheel, or sides... it was the ground that stopped it from three wheeling any higher... did I mention that the front is laid out in those pics, so it three wheeled without any help from the front end... that was all the rear suspension, and specifically, one corner doing the whole thing.


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

Dont get me wrong I was complementing it not knocking it. May be "bind" was the wrong word. 

Regardless it works.


----------



## caddy618 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Nov 13 2003, 02:19 PM
> *I'm not gonna lie.... I wa ssuprised when I saw it on three I didnt think it was gonna work. You guys have to admit....IT IS IN A BIND! but it sits a three and that s all that matters. It doesnt have a ton of side to side travel but it has enough for what you wanna do with it.
> 
> All you guys are concerned with is being able to hop, lay out, and occasionally 3. So it works fine for its purpose. Looks good :thumbsup:*


hey bob u agree it doesnt work like they say


i guess ur a groupie of mine too

i wasnt gonna come here and read this but someone told me there was good pics of a good suspension for 3 so i had to come check that out

badass64 thats nice what size hymn joints are u using chrome molley i assume 

can u get me up close pics of all the connections on the axle and the frame 







thanks 



Last edited by caddy618 at Nov 13 2003, 02:42 PM


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

my 4-link the regular way.






















*******old leaf springs**********


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

oh yeah... here's the question for Chuck again...

TOO MANY PEOPLE LIKE WHO RUNNING SHOPS??? 

RON IS A 2 TIME NATIONAL DANCE AND 2 TIME WORLD DANCE CHAMPION... NOT TO MENTION KING OF THE STREETS FOR YEARS...

I HAVE BEEN ON WORLD AND NATIONAL CHAMPION TEAMS SINCE THE EARLY 90'S BUILDING SEVERAL TOP DANCERS AND HOPPERS. 

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE??? 

WE'VE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE MID AND LATE 80'S... WHERE WERE YOU???

are you gonna answer it or not... you implied that we don't know what we are doing and that you are better than us.... I guess we'll just have to close down and come watch you change oil at Jiffy Lube all day.... seeing as how according to you we shouldn't have a shop!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

End it already!!! Come on Chuck they admitted at first that it would bind a little, but it was meant mainly to hit bumper!!! When I first look at it I didn't think it would 3 wheel either, but it did. Big ups for you all doing something a little different!! Very nice work also!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Nov 13 2003, 02:27 PM
> *oh yeah... here's the question for Chuck again...
> 
> TOO MANY PEOPLE LIKE WHO RUNNING SHOPS???
> ...


 He must have had an oil change to do... maybe he'll reply after he's thought about it for a couple of days...


----------



## Mr.Deez (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks everybody for the replys. And thanks for the argument. I don't know a whole lot about this shit but I think for sure that Chuck got showed up. The picture alone showed him up. He's just trying to defend his argument by making you look bad now. 

And Badass, in that pic where the impala is on three, the back passenger side doesn't look dumped. Is it? If it's not, and you were to dump it, would it still work o.k.?

I appreciate the info everybody and I didn't mean to start a war over the simple question.LOL

CHUCK GOT BURNED.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deez_@Nov 14 2003, 09:47 PM
> *Thanks everybody for the replys. And thanks for the argument. I don't know a whole lot about this shit but I think for sure that Chuck got showed up. The picture alone showed him up. He's just trying to defend his argument by making you look bad now.
> 
> And Badass, in that pic where the impala is on three, the back passenger side doesn't look dumped. Is it? If it's not, and you were to dump it, would it still work o.k.?
> ...


 since i just had 4 batteries in each corner at that pic, and my pumprack was kinda in the front of the trunk, it wasent enough wheight to pull down the rearcorner, if you sat on the quarter panel it dumped all the way til' it hit bumper so yes the suspension works perfect even all dumped, just needed a little more wheight. when i get it together now it will have 14 batteries so the 3wheel will look alittle tighter this spring.


----------



## Mr.Deez (Oct 1, 2003)

Cool man. Thanx once again. And keep hittin those switchez.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Looky here... the ASE suspension "specialist" is talking shit in off topic... he won't come in here though...

"its common sense that they would bind showing it doing a 3 wheel

which i never said it would do it was suppose to be his proof well it wasnt 

cause a gbody with boxed and reinforced arms would do the same and looks the same in 3 wheel 

they know nothing about suspension i dont give a fuck what theyve built if i had the money id have shit to show off too 

you give me and shopper the same amount of money the same car and the same time space and i guarentee i would leave him wondering how a country boy could clown his city ass"


You know, the bitch never DID answer my question...

TOO MANY PEOPLE LIKE WHO RUNNING SHOPS??? 

RON IS A 2 TIME NATIONAL DANCE AND 2 TIME WORLD DANCE CHAMPION... NOT TO MENTION KING OF THE STREETS FOR YEARS...

I HAVE BEEN ON WORLD AND NATIONAL CHAMPION TEAMS SINCE THE EARLY 90'S BUILDING SEVERAL TOP DANCERS AND HOPPERS. 

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE??? 

WE'VE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE MID AND LATE 80'S... WHERE WERE YOU???

Come on and clown me punk.... you think you're all that, come on to the shop and show us how it's done... You've now been invited by Ron and myself... Money ain't the issue here fool, it's that you THINK you know more than both Ron and me... So if you do... how many championships do you have under your belt??? How many King of the Streets titles have you held??? Lastly, who pays you to do anything anywhere CLOSE to what we do??? You don't give a fuck what we've built??? That's because you have no clue what the fuck you're looking at... oh and by the way... I don't go to off topic anymore, someone thought I should look at your ignorant ass post and reply... so HERE'S MY REPLY...

STICK TO WORKING ON STOCK CARS AND LEAVE THE CUSTOM FABRICATION TO PEOPLE THAT HAVE BUILT MORE THAN A GO-CART AND A MINI-BIKE... 

OH YEAH ONE OTHER THING FROM THE CREW AT BLACK MAGIC/N-SANE MOTORSPORTS....

EAT A DICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Nov 18 2003, 01:41 AM
> *Looky here... the ASE suspension "specialist" is talking shit in off topic... he won't come in here though...
> 
> "its common sense that they would bind showing it doing a 3 wheel
> ...


 hhaahahah, you tell him!!!


----------



## SinCityRoller (Oct 15, 2003)

i like N Sane Motorsports' attitude.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

WHAT DOES HAVING A SHOP HAVE TO DO WITH IT? 1F YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT YOU CAN BUILD AYTHING. I DON'T HAVE ALOT OF MONEY. I'M BUILDING MY DANCER A LITTLE AT A TIME IN MY DRIVEWAY. I'LL BE TURNING SOME HEADS MYSELF NEXT YEAR. I STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY HE WANTS TO ARGUE WITH PEOPLE WHO ARE WELL ESTABLISHED IN THE SPORT. FOR HIM TO JUSTIFY HIS ARGUEMENTS BY SAYING HE IS ASE CERTIFIED IS JUST PLAIN SORRY. THIS STUFF IS ALL CUSTOM. ITS ALL ENGINEERING. ITS IMAGINATION. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ALIGNMENTS, CALIBRATIONS, OR TIMING ADLUSTMENTS. THE ONLY THING THAT CERTIFIES YOU HERE IS HOW YOU THROW DOWN IN THE PIT OR ON THE STREET. DONT TRY TO DISPROVE SOMEONE TILL YOU CAN PROVE YOURSELF


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 18 2003, 11:59 PM
> *WHAT DOES HAVING A SHOP HAVE TO DO WITH IT? 1F YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT YOU CAN BUILD AYTHING. I DON'T HAVE ALOT OF MONEY. I'M BUILDING MY DANCER A LITTLE AT A TIME IN MY DRIVEWAY. I'LL BE TURNING SOME HEADS MYSELF NEXT YEAR. I STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY HE WANTS TO ARGUE WITH PEOPLE WHO ARE WELL ESTABLISHED IN THE SPORT. FOR HIM TO JUSTIFY HIS ARGUEMENTS BY SAYING HE IS ASE CERTIFIED IS JUST PLAIN SORRY. THIS STUFF IS ALL CUSTOM. ITS ALL ENGINEERING. ITS IMAGINATION. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ALIGNMENTS, CALIBRATIONS, OR TIMING ADLUSTMENTS. THE ONLY THING THAT CERTIFIES YOU HERE IS HOW YOU THROW DOWN IN THE PIT OR ON THE STREET. DONT TRY TO DISPROVE SOMEONE TILL YOU CAN PROVE YOURSELF*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## True Low (Sep 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: Slingshot
:thumbsdown: 4-link

*Why:*
A 4-link system is an example of multi-link systes. The perpose of using a multi-link system is to put an extra link that locks the axel in position. You can then controll the movement by choosing differnt stiffnes on the bushing. 
This is used for example on Volvo cars to get the rear wheel to turn when you drive through a corner. 
This is also god to use on Off-roaders because you want to keep the axel on place. The difference between Off-road and Lowrider is that an Off-roaders doesn't drives around slamed to the ground.

If you don't belive me so *think extreme*. What happens when you turn it around for a half lap. The links points from each other istead of towards each other. This will happend when you raise you car and you better have soft bushings.

This will of course not happend if you have the links paralell, but this construction is the same as a 3-link and you still need the "pannardlink". 

*Thats why slingshot* is good to use. The construction is the same as a A-arm on the front suspension and works because it has 3 attach points. If you have only 2 attach points the link will rotate when the rearaxel is pushed sideways. But if you got 3 attach points for the link it will not rotate.

And for 3-wheeling neither of the sollutions is the best, it all comes to have soft bushings.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True Low_@Nov 23 2003, 11:37 AM
> *:thumbsup: Slingshot
> :thumbsdown: 4-link
> 
> ...


 I have never replaced the rear bushing in any car, except fo rthe Volvo. I always wondered why that was.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Look, I'm no expert, but I say allow a way for the supports of the arms to swivel on demand and you should get a good 3wheel with stablilty.

Just use hydros to turn the mounts 30 degrees. It will be the meanest setup around and the only one. Just grab an engineering friend and go to work.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE (Oct 27, 2003)

:biggrin:THANX FOR THE HELP


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True Low_@Nov 23 2003, 08:37 PM
> *
> 
> And for 3-wheeling neither of the sollutions is the best, it all comes to have soft bushings.*


Not true.
I have tried a bunch of different bushings and i've come to the conclusion that those hard Energy suspention poly urethan bushings are WAY superiour to any soft/rubber bushings to put in your trailing arms.

So heres the deal, -the thing is *NOT* to run soft bushings but to run *LARGER* ones to allow more movement.

The 60's impala rear trailing arms has a smaller bushing in the front (framemount)
and a larger one in the back (rearaxle mount).

So when i fabricated my own rear trailingarms i did *BOTH* the bushingholes as big as the largest one.

Now this made a great differance on how the car chewed bushings, still have to change them like ones every season but they dont get totally annihilated like they did before.

When i used soft/rubber bushings the rear end swayed alot more and they dont hold up at all, they got totally annihilated! 

And for the slingshotarm's frame mounts you want to run even harder bushings to keep it tight sideways.
I use black poly urethane (101a) the hardest ones available for my slingshot arm and those are super tight.

 



Last edited by badass 64 at Dec 2 2003, 11:33 PM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THINK ABOUT IT, OFF-ROAD RACING AND ROCK CLIMBING ,USE FOUR LINK AND WISHBONE.....DUE TO IT'S SUPERIOR ARTICULATION (SIDE TO SIDE) AND MASS TRAVEL...BUT THE WISHBONE, ONLY HAS 1 MOUNTING POINT
ON TOP THE AXLE...AND WITH SOME SERIOUS H.P. ,YOU WOULD NEED IT TO BE A REALLY STRONG .......
AS FOR OFFROAD ,TO A LOWRIDER.....OFFROAD SUSPENSIONS NEED TO HAVE GREATER MOVEABILITY, TO KEEP TRACTION, AT ALL AXLE ANGLES...SO THESE STYLES OF SUSPENSIONS ,IF THE GEOMETRY IS CORRECT WILL WORK WELL FOR BOTH APPLICATIONS


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 2 2003, 11:08 PM
> *THINK ABOUT IT, OFF-ROAD RACING AND ROCK CLIMBING ,USE FOUR LINK AND WISHBONE.....DO TO IT'S SUPERIOR ARTICULATION (SIDE TO SIDE) AND MASS TRAVEL...BUT THE WISHBONE, ONLY HAS 1 MOUNTING POINT
> ON TOP THE AXLE...AND WITH SOME SERIOUS H.P. ,YOU WOULD NEED IT TO BE A REALLY STRONG .......
> AS FOR OFFROAD ,TO A LOWRIDER.....OFFROAD SUSPENSIONS NEED TO HAVE GREATER MOVEABILITY, TO KEEP TRACTION, AT ALL AXLE ANGLES...SO THESE STYLES OF SUSPENSIONS ,IF THE GEOMETRY IS CORRECT WILL WORK WELL FOR BOTH APPLICATIONS*


 hey you guys still working on jafari's white 64 down there???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

YEAH...JUST WAITIN FOR THIS CAT TO DO QUARTER PANEL.....THE FRAME IS COMPLETE, AND MOTOR SET IN.....HE'S GOT A PILE OF CHROME WAITIN TO GO ON....
DO YOU TALK WITH HIM ....I'LL POST SOME PICS, AND YOU COULD SHOW HIM..... :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 2 2003, 11:25 PM
> *YEAH...JUST WAITIN FOR THIS CAT TO DO QUATER PANEL.....THE FRAME IS COMPLETE, AND MOTOR SET IN.....HE'S GOT A PILE OF CHROME WAITIN TO GO ON....
> DO YOU TALK WITH HIM ....I'LL POST SOME PICS, AND YOU COULD SHOW HIM..... :biggrin:*


 Nah, I don't talk too him, but I worked on it last summer. He brought it too my work it wouldn't run, gas tank leaked, was filled with sludge, car had no fuel filter carb was plugged up. Fuel line was weaving in and out of the headers also. But I put a gas tank in it, good too here he is replacing that frame that was under there :ugh: 

But yeah I would love too see some pics.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Dec 2 2003, 11:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Dec 2 2003, 11:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 2 2003, 11:25 PM
> *YEAH...JUST WAITIN FOR THIS CAT TO DO QUATER PANEL.....THE FRAME IS COMPLETE, AND MOTOR SET IN.....HE'S GOT A PILE OF CHROME WAITIN TO GO ON....
> DO YOU TALK WITH HIM ....I'LL POST SOME PICS, AND YOU COULD SHOW HIM..... :biggrin:*


Nah, I don't talk too him, but I worked on it last summer. He brought it too my work it wouldn't run, gas tank leaked, was filled with sludge, car had no fuel filter carb was plugged up. Fuel line was weaving in and out of the headers also. But I put a gas tank in it, good too here he is replacing that frame that was under there :ugh: 

But yeah I would love too see some pics.[/b][/quote]
TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

NOT TO JUMP OFF TOPIC....BUT HE WANTED TO SEE PICS OF A CAR WE ARE DOING.....



























WE ALSO DID DISC BRAKES ON THE FRONT ,USING CADI SPINDLES...WHICH TOOK EXTRA FABRICATING TO THE LOWER ''A''ARM



















AND HERE'S THE RUST BUCKET BODY








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2003, 02:58 AM
> *NOT TO JUMP OFF TOPIC....BUT HE WANTED TO SEE PICS OF A CAR WE ARE DOING.....
> 
> 
> ...


 damn, talk about a frame upgrade!!!!

I see he is getting away from the whole baby blue thing.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Did you do those upper a arms?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

NAW.....WHEN I TOOK THEM TO JORGE TO PLATE THEM, THATS WHAT I GOT BACK.....I EXTEND THEM FROM IN FRONT OF THE BUSHING AND, THEN REINFORCE.....
AND YA, HE WANTED TO CHANGE IT ALITTLE........THAT OLD FRAME WAS A JOKE........THE REINFORCEMENT WAS WORSE THAN THAT ICHIBAN GUY.....I'LL GO AND GET A PIC OF THAT ,,,,IT'S FUNNY AS HELL...THEY WELDED THE BODY TO THE FRAME, BECAUSE THE MOUNTS RUSTED OFF..... :0


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2003, 03:22 AM
> *NAW.....WHEN I TOOK THEM TO JORGE TO PLATE THEM, THATS WHAT I GOT BACK.....I EXTEND THEM FROM IN FRONT OF THE BUSHING AND, THEN REINFORCE.....
> AND YA, HE WANTED TO CHANGE IT ALITTLE........THAT OLD FRAME WAS A JOKE........THE REINFORCEMENT WAS WORSE THAN THAT ICHIBAN GUY.....I'LL GO AND GET A PIC OF THAT ,,,,IT'S FUNNY AS HELL...THEY WELDED THE BODY TO THE FRAME, BECAUSE THE MOUNTS RUSTED OFF..... :0*


 Oh I know all about that frame.....In fact it was done by one of the more respected car clubs up here :ugh: 

rectangle shaped pieces of metal welded alll over it, If I remember correctly weren't the coils also welded too the cups???

:ugh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Ok cuz I hear good things about your shop and stuff but those arms are AWFUL!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.........I'LL SHOW YOU A PIC WHAT THERE SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE.....



























AND HERES THE UPPER


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

AW FUCK JUST DELETED MY PICS OUTTA MY IMAGE STATION.... :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2003, 03:34 AM
> *AW FUCK JUST DELETED MY PICS OUTTA MY IMAGE STATION.... :biggrin:*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deez_@Nov 15 2003, 10:46 PM
> *Cool man. Thanx once again. And keep hittin those switchez.*


  no problem homie, and you know i will... :cheesy:


----------



## Knight Ridah (Mar 15, 2004)

I got a 63 Impala and I'm going to put 20" telescopic cylinders on it from Black Magic Hydro. would it be a good to put a slingshot or a 4-Link?...Gonna be hopp'n and 3-Wheel'n 



Last edited by Knight Ridah at Mar 16 2004, 12:19 PM


----------



## azpitbull (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 13 2003, 04:40 AM
> *ONE OF THE REASONS STOCK SUSPENSION WILL GIVE A GOOD THREE WHEEL IS THAT THE 'A' ARMS ARE 'U' SHAPED AND FLEX....PROVEN POINT,REINFORCED ARMS WILL TEAR UP BUSHINGS ,QUICK AS SHIT.........IN DANCERS WE SPLIT THE 'A'ARM IN THE MIDDLE AND THE SIDE TO SIDE ACTION IS INCREASED,DO TO LESS SRTESS INVOLVED.....................AND WE ,NEVER SAID THAT
> THE BUSHINGS DIDN'T TAKE PART OF THE STRESS....WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU THINK WE USE THEM FOR.....BECAUSE THEY LOOK COOL.................................I'VE BEEN BUILDING SHIT LIKE THIS FOR YEARS,AND I DIDN'T START WHEN I WAS 10 OR 12,IWAS LIKE EVERY OTHER KID ....I JUST TOOK SHIT A PART....I DIDN'T START FAB'IN UNTIL HIGH SCHOOL......YOU MUST BE A MASTER FABRICATOR BY NOW,OR ARE YOU ONLY 16....EITHER WAY
> YOUR LOOKIN LIKE AN IDIOT.......BY THE WAY WE MARKED THE ADJUSTER,AND AS YOU WERE TOLD........IT MOOOOOOOVED
> ...


FUCK HIM i would love take you up on that offer, id go to Vegas to learn from you for a day or two. But seriously, could you help me out with something? Im doin a 64 right now with 12s in the back. Wanna 3wheel & hop. What mods do you recomend done to the rear?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knight Ridah_@Mar 16 2004, 08:36 AM
> *I got a 63 Impala and I'm going to put 20" telescopic cylinders on it from Black Magic Hydro. would it be a good to put a slingshot or a 4-Link?...Gonna be hopp'n and 3-Wheel'n*


 yeah both would be good, just up to how you like it.
the slingshot gets no bend whatso ever from 3 wheeling and the 4 link does. allso if you do a 4-link make sure you do a triangular one or else it wont hold the axle sideways...


----------

